# Income Protection V's Health Insurance



## sunshine? (10 Oct 2006)

I know that both income protection and health insurance are both very important to have, but due to my current financial situation I cannot afford to have both. So which is more important?


----------



## mula (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: 20 year old teacher - Is "Income Protection" her overriding financial priority?*

Originally posted elsewhere:

Income protection if you can get it.


----------

